# Word of the Day:  Collywobbles



## Ruthanne

stomach pain or queasiness.
"an attack of collywobbles"

intense anxiety or nervousness, especially with stomach queasiness.
"such organizations give him the collywobbles"


----------



## Pappy

Use to be me every time I had to give a book review in school. I told my teacher, I can’t do it because it gives me the collywobbles...she whacked me with a ruler.


----------



## Ruthanne

From the time I was in grade school all the way to college I always had the collywobbles on the first school day every year!


----------



## Aunt Marg

I have battled the collywobbles all though my life, sometimes related to the most simplistic as things, mind you, I have struggled with anxiety my entire life.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> I have battled collywobble visits all though my life, sometimes related to the most simplistic as things, mind you, I have struggled with anxiety my entire life.


I'm sorry   you have had to struggle with collywobbles.  I do know what that's like as I have panic attacks at times.  No fun at all are they!


----------



## Aunt Marg

Ruthanne said:


> I'm sorry   you have had to struggle with collywobbles.  I do know what that's like as I have panic attacks at times.  No fun at all are they!


Me, too, Ruthanne, I remember enduring panic attacks over walking to school as a kid, and for no reason. Even to this day I experience panic attacks leading up to leaving the house to go shopping. Crazy, makes no sense whatsoever to me.


----------



## Ruthanne

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too, Ruthanne, I remember enduring panic attacks over walking to school as a kid, and for no reason. Even to this day I experience panic attacks leading up to leaving the house to go shopping. Crazy, makes no sense whatsoever to me.


I know how disconcerting they can be and yes they do last long for me too.  I also get them when I'm going to meet someone new.  Oh, collywobbles, please end.


----------



## jujube

I took my collie out for a walk today but we both got the wobbles, so we came home.


----------



## Aunt Marg

jujube said:


> I took my collie out for a walk today but we both got the wobbles, so we came home.


My husband says getting a case of the Wobbles can be caused by one too many wobbly-pops.


----------



## StarSong

Never heard the word before, but it's a good one!  With all that's going on these days, collywobbles have to be a more common occurrence than usual.


----------



## Aunt Marg

StarSong said:


> Never heard the word before, but it's a good one!  With all that's going on these days, *collywobbles have to be a more common occurrence than usual.*


I agree!

Even more common than cobblestones!


----------



## RadishRose

I've never heard of collywobbles, but wollycobbles, yes.


----------



## Treacle

Aunt Marg said:


> I have battled the collywobbles all though my life, sometimes related to the most simplistic as things, mind you, I have struggled with anxiety my entire life.


 So sorry @Aunt Marg  but understand.  I have suffered anxiety all my life. Haven't been out for a long time but when I do I have to 'gear' myself up to do it. Visits to the 'facilities' before I go out are numerous because of my anxiety.


----------



## Treacle

Think my grandmother used to say something like 'you will get the collywobbles if you eat too much of .........' but I've heard it used as 'the dentist (or whoever), gives me collywobbles'


----------



## Keesha

While I enjoy going out , my fear of people can at times be so intense that I get a run of the collywobbles.

note: not meant to be sad


----------



## hollydolly

Collywobbles is a good, well used word in the UK. 

 I used to always get the collywobbles if I took a ride on the big wheel at the fair


----------



## jerry old

Words that sound like and describe what your feeling are ONOMATOPOEIAS
(I knew it existed, but it took me over ten minutes to find it on Goggle)
So Collwobbles, describes a jumping, straining, upset stomach sending signals
'something isn't right.'
It is a onomatopoeia, that is a dumb word, don't you think, do we really need it?


----------



## jerry old

Like Word of the Day...
I would like to add a word that is useless, I doubt any of us have ever used it, nor can we define it. 
 If we can't use it, what in the world is the word for:

INCAPACITATION-removing people from the community (criminals)..

We need a thread for words that make us sound smarter than we are, but are totally
useless.  If people cannot define the word, what is it for?
I've spent 25 years in and around criminals, been in a lot of prisons and jails-
I have never heard Incapacitation spoken, nor written.  What is it for?


----------



## Aunt Marg

Keesha said:


> While I enjoy going out , my fear of people can at times be so intense that I get a run of the collywobbles.
> 
> note: not meant to be sad


Looking at it on the positive side, Keesha, getting a run of the collywobbles is better than getting the runs!


----------



## Aunt Marg

jerry old said:


> Like Word of the Day...
> I would like to add a word that is useless, I doubt any of us have ever used it, nor can we define it.
> If we can't use it, what in the world is the word for:
> 
> INCAPACITATION-removing people from the community (criminals)..
> 
> We need a thread for words that make us sound smarter than we are, but are totally
> useless.  If people cannot define the word, what is it for?
> I've spent 25 years in and around criminals, been in a lot of prisons and jails-
> I have never heard Incapacitation spoken, nor written.  What is it for?


I must say, Jerry, your post has incapacitated me!


----------



## Aunt Marg

jerry old said:


> Words that sound like and describe what your feeling are ONOMATOPOEIAS
> (I knew it existed, but it took me over ten minutes to find it on Goggle)
> So Collwobbles, describes a jumping, straining, upset stomach sending signals
> 'something isn't right.'
> It is a onomatopoeia, that is a dumb word, don't you think, do we really need it?


As far as I'm concerned, I think we need all of the dumb, complicated, and unknown words that we can conjure-up and spit out! 

That is what keeps me here!


----------



## Sliverfox

I get the collywobbles before going to a new dentist.


----------



## StarSong

Sliverfox said:


> I get the collywobbles before going to a new dentist.


Heck, I get the collywobbles before going to ANY dentist!


----------



## win231

I had collywobbles last night.  I was visiting friends & they made Ceasar Salad.  I think the dressing or anchovies caused it.


----------



## JaniceM

Ruthanne said:


> stomach pain or queasiness.
> "an attack of collywobbles"
> 
> intense anxiety or nervousness, especially with stomach queasiness.
> "such organizations give him the collywobbles"


Is that something like "butterflies" or "butterflies in the stomach"?


----------



## Aunt Marg

JaniceM said:


> Is that something like "butterflies" or "butterflies in the stomach"?


That's exactly what I liken it too, Janice.


----------



## Keesha

How about THIS word then.

pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis

So we can all sound smart. LOL!

it’s a lung disease. .


----------



## Ruthanne

JaniceM said:


> Is that something like "butterflies" or "butterflies in the stomach"?


I think it's a little more intense than butterflies in the stomach.


----------

